# Pet Friendly Timeshares



## swift

This list may not be complete but it will give at least a few places to look for when searching for pet friendly timeshares. If you know of more to be added please PM me and I will try to get this up to date.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61878

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/pet-friendly-timeshares.html


----------



## swift

Another one to add-----

Williamsburg Plantation has specific buildings for guests with pets. They need to be notified in advance that you are arriving with a pet, but I don't know if there are resrictions on the type of pet, the breed or size, or if any extra fees are involved.



Thank you--Gorevs9 for sending the info


----------

